# ISDN richtig einrichten?

## n0ll4k

was muss ich alles einstellen außer die ISDN unterstützung im Kernel um ISDN zu nutzen und wie erstelle ich dann eine Verbindung. Hab alles bei nem Kumpel mit router installiert. Deswegen mus sich immo noch mit windows rumgurken also bitte hleft mir.

----------

## kannX

Oft ist bei solchen Fragen Google ein gute Lösung. Der erste Eintrag für "linux isdn howto" lautet http://www.franken.de/users/klaus/DE-ISDN-HOWTO/html/DE-ISDN-HOWTO.html. Dem Index nach sollte alles wissenswerte drinnstehen.

----------

